

Coffitivity – Increase Your Creativity - daGrevis
http://www.coffitivity.com/

======
spenvo
I think this is a cool idea! And I'll be returning!

Often times I'll end up starting a Youtube video just to have background
noise, but then end up getting too sucked up into it.

That said - I'll agree that you should have a big "Play" button on your page
instead of immediately diving into the sound -- unless the page remembers your
default settings. Thanks for the service!

~~~
daGrevis
I want to point out that I'm not the creator of that page. ;)

------
futurist
The audio just kicks in without warning, as soon as the page loads. The year
isn't 1997.

~~~
pedalpete
not only that, it is useless background noise. Please turn that off.

On second thought, now that I've read the page, I see why they have that awful
noise. But I'm far from sold.

------
daGrevis
I've been using it for the past few days and it might just work!

